# Mochet



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 4, 2014)

Mochet







More pics here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1940s/1955-1959/1956-mochet-velocar-cm-125y-berline/


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 9, 2014)

really cool stuff thanks for sharing,i had no idea......man i love learning,thanks again


----------

